# Upcoming sale! Suggestions please?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey everyone. My kids 4-H/FFA livestock auction is coming up in just over a week!

The livestock leader said they can make posters to put on display outside their animal's pen to help promote their animal.

My kids are not sure what all they should include? Any ideas?

Since the 2 wethers were born/raised here, we do plan on using some pictures of them when they were babies up until now. 
What kind of information? Should they give a little biography about their boys such as birthdate, weight, triplet, etc? Maybe list how they did at each fair?
They plan on bringing any ribbons the boys won & plaques to also display.

On top of that, I offered to make a display of pictures of the kids showing their animals at our county youth expo <all the kids showing in sheep/beef/goat/country ham>.
I'm going to make a tri-fold, and print up pictures.

I'm not sure what I should use as a header? I will print and include the 4-H clover & FFA symbols on each corner. But stumped on a header/title for it. Something somewhat simple especially if there turns out to be a lot of pictures lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Title: Hoosiershadow champion Wethers
Pictures 
birthdate 
birth weight
Number in birth
Ribbons Plaques awarded

Really, you already listed what you should put on the Poster.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Whatever info will make your goats more desirable to people is what you should put on. I do like knowing stuff like DOB, etc.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, I appreciate it.

I'm not sure what I should put on the header for the display that will include all the kids from our county that are selling goats/lambs/steers. 
I'm planning to set up a small table with a trifold display, and a bowl of mints, etc. for when people enter.

The only thing so far that's come into my mind is

Woodford County 4-H & FFA
Class of 2013

lol

The top line is fine, but I'm not big on 'Class of 2013' lol

Pam - The kids have a farm name <not 'official' yet> they call it 'Smilin' Acres Goats' haha.
I really need to make that official for them, but not really sure how, since we can't register their goats as a farm name, or they can't use them as 4-H projects <has to be in the individual childs name>. 
I think it's really silly since a lot of the kids especially the older ones that have been in 4-H/FFA have their own 'farm' name.

The kids are so excited about the sale. I'm trying to get an idea of everything they'll need for the posters, so I can get everything when I am in town later this week.

I'll have them start on the biography's now. They'll have fun with it  My daughters wether was born on my wedding anniversary lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is catchy 

Woodford County 4-H & FFA


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It doesn't matter if the name is official or not. If that's what they want it to be and will not change later use it. As for the sign your going to use for that animal all your ideas are great. Show that your kids take it serious and put their heart and hard work into those animals. Just from reading your posts I can tell you are not one of the parents that does all the work for your kids show the people that. If I were ever to get enough money that I could buy fair animals I would over everything else go with the kids that deserve it not the spoiled ones that are doing mommy and daddys dream and keeping the money. As for your other board for the whole club for the header you could simply say the club name 2013 since its not really a class its a club. Have it like the first links centered the name and below that 2013.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

On the kids' posters I would also add pictures of them working with the goats at home, spending time with them, etc. If you have pictures of the goats' moms I would add those too especially if you have pictures of them showing the moms. I would put any pics that really show that your kids have put everything they have into raising their goats and preparing them for the show, if they planned the breedings to produce these wethers I would try to add that in there too to show that they are even making all of the decisions regarding their goats and are learning how to manage and grow their herds to produce quality animals.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

You guys are awesome! Thanks I appreciate it. Pam thanks for moving this topic over here too 

So Woodford County 4-H & FFA then '2013' underneath it. 
The 4-H leader is sending me some pictures tomorrow that she has of the Country ham kids, so they are included. Next year I'll have to make sure to get pictures, or try to get a group photo.  But since my son wants to do a country ham project, I can get pictures of the kids working on their hams too  I wish I had done that this year.

Yep, the kids will use their farm name. They didn't show the mama's, but they were 2 of our first goats, we've had them almost 3 1/2 years! Wow time flies!
We'll make sure to include a picture of their mama's & sire. 
I have lots of pictures they can choose from. 

Can't wait to get started, we'll have a very busy weekend ahead of us. 
Setup starts on Monday. I need to see about getting a small table for the display, a tablecloth, and probably get a large bowl and put mints or chocolates in it 

Do you all think for the kids poster header, it should read 'Smilin Acres Goats' then in the middle under that in large, bold letters put the goats name? That's one the kids weren't real sure of, and I wasn't sure myself if it would look better to have the goats name biggest lettering on the poster. 

I'll make sure to get pictures when they are done


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

What we do in our area for our sale is to make sale cards that include: a picture and tells about the goat being sold and the child ie: years in 4h, projects, goats name, etc. These cards are then taken to area businesses that we utilize frequently. The small town and county we live in show a trmendous deal of support for the 4h program.
For you poster I would have your farm name in big letters at the top then pictures of the goats below the farm name: pictures from when they were smaller and now. I would also include pictures of your children working with them and the goats name...make sure to highlight each goat/give it their own spotlight on the poster. One more thing maybe you could type up a paragraph that includes some info about each goat and the child that is selling it and attach it with the pictures surrounding it on the poster?? Good luck


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^thats what we did too I always had a buyer before the sale....well except for one year with ducks but I helped a little kid carry his ducks threw the sale and his dad ended up buying mine  also on the sign for your kids animal make sure you have their name.....something like raised by or something. That way if someone is impressed by what they see they know who it is when they say their name at the sale. Your sale might be different but mine was always this is Jessica from club blahh blahh blahh....know what I mean. I think its a good idea to do their farm name now that way if they advertise later it'll already be in their head. I don't have a web site but when I try and sell on cl I always put my fb page on there.
Also lol if you have a joanns they will have a remnant area of fabric and is usually 50% or more off so you might find a cloth for your table for only a few bucks


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much Brink and Jessica! 

Ok, we'll do the posters as Brink suggested, and make sure the kids names are on there too 
I'm hoping the kids can start making a rough draft of what they want to write about their goats.
We have pictures of them from newborn up until their last show. I may try to get an updated picture this afternoon for each to use.
I don't think we had added one of the dam/sire so I'll dig those up and include those.

I will check on Joann's fabric, I know there is one store not too far away.
We have a new Michaels I was planning to check out and use some of the coupons they have.
There is also the dollar tree type stores, I was going to see if they had any decorations or bowls, etc. Maybe have a bowl for chocolates and one for mints or something similar.

Ok one more question, haha. Any idea on what the kids can use to hang up their poster? I need to see how much those thick poster boards are and see if I can squeeze those in my budget vs. regular ones. 
I'm guessing the pen will just be a cattle panel type pen. Of course my other worry is the boys will try to eat the poster LOL
Worse case the kids can tie the boys so they can't reach the posters. 

I plan on getting most of the stuff tomorrow while the kids are at school, since I have to go to the city to run other errands. 

Yesterday, we stopped by one of the feed stores, and the kids dropped off a homemade card with pictures of them/their goat, and information about the sale. Planning to possibly use this feed store in the future for custom making goat feed, especially for the show season.

We also stopped by the sheriff's office. I was told he is a big supporter. Of course my kids were very intimidated, so I had to do most of the talking LOL The sheriff called them back to his office, and was telling them about the sale since he goes every year. The woman at the desk said he usually gets into bidding wars over the country hams, it was pretty funny.
Of course he told my son he needs to do a country ham, he said it's cheaper, he said you don't have to feed it, or train it, he said it just sits there LOL!!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

At the fair I went to they had a wire kinda like a clothes line that we zip tied it too. Maybe if you purchased some wire like heavy jewlrey wire you could make a line from post to post if they don't have the line. If not your idea of on the pen should work and you'll have the wire to pen it up. That is super cute about the sheriff lol.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

As a buyer of 4H projects, my family always looked for the animals that appeared to be raised by the kids and not the parents. We look for clean pens, and friendly kids at the animal's pen. The pics should definitely show the kids doing the chores and being with them through the stages of growing up.
Use eye catching stuff like 3D stuff, "raining" confetti ( the ones that look like a shower, but are connected), puffy letters, etc. 

We hang ours from the wires above the pens, like was mentioned above, or from the ceiling. Plan on a ladder and wire or string for set up. Zip ties are great too. 
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

We use zip ties to hang our posters above our pens. The only thing is make sure not to tear the poster board while using them. We laminate our small posters so they are not ruined by heat, water and chewing and zip ties..but with big posters it would be hard to laminate.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks again I appreciate all the help!

Ok, I'm thinking maybe instead of using zip ties, they can use twine and do it similar to what everyone suggested? We have some thin twine from a roll bale that might work great! 
My husband might have some wire in the shed, I'll ask him.

Something that came up, and I am not sure about. Kids are wondering if they should just take their market wethers ribbons, or should they also display their overall best placements with all their goats over the summer?
We were talking and they were thinking if they had pen's side by side, they could have a little display between their pens showing what they'd done overall vs. just with their wethers.
Their wethers have siblings/close family that the kids have shown in breeding classes and done very well with.
I told them nothing too big, but if they do, then maybe it can be their farm name, with some ribbons a few pictures/descripton. But keep their market wethers ribbons with their individual posters.

After that I think it might all be mapped out. Next year should be easier since they'll have their first sale behind them.

We really REALLY appreciate everyone's help. 

BTW, Julie, I completely agree. It needs to be about the kids, and this is a big way for them to learn responsibility, and take pride in their animals knowing they are the ones who got them this far.
I help give them direction, but that's about it lol They do depend on me for supervision, I think mostly because they want to hear it from me! silly kids.
They've learned a lot this year, they had to learn how to brace, which there are soooo many different ways kids are doing it in our state, doing it the preferred way was really confusing for them.
They learned how to bathe all the goats by themselves and dry them, then clip the wethers. My oldest daughter still struggles with that, so my son helps her


----------

